# Карипазим - это эффективно?



## Petr12 (13 Окт 2007)

Друзья, имею, так сказать, личный интерес в обсуждении вопросов, связанных с методикой лечения грыж позвоночника. Недавно узнал, что *карипазим * (вытяжка из плода папайи) успешно используется в этом направлении.
Все, что удалось выяснить на этот счет, привожу ниже:
- карипазим производится в Грузии и в пос. Оболенск, Московской области;
- грузинский продукт сертифицирован, а оболенский, как бы, - нет;
- Грузия не поставляет России карипазим с марта 2007 года. В этой связи, а также по причине поднятой шумихи вокруг этого препарата, имеются его подделки
- препарат вводится в организм (область наличия грыж) с помощью электрофореза;
- стоимость полного курса лечения позвоночника с помощью карипазима в Москве составляет около 30 000 - 35 000 рублей;
- согласно устной информации, полученной от специалистов клиник, использующих карипазим, этот препарат способствует рассасыванию (высыханию) грыж.

Смущает, во-первых, то, что в анотации, по крайней мере, на оболенский препарат совершенно отсутствуют ссылки на возможность его применения для лечения позвоночника.
И потом, если препарат способствует рассасыванию грыж, то не оказывает ли он аналогичное воздействие (рассасывание) на ткани межпозвоночных дисков???

Если кто-то из форумчан имеет более обширную и точную информацию или личный опыт лечения указанным препаратом, просил бы поделиться...


----------



## blankos (13 Окт 2007)

*Карипазим, - это, на самом деле, эффективно?*

я как раз тоже к пришел к желанию использовать этот препарат, мне посоветовала его мой лечащий врач, но деталей о препарате не знаю.... эффективность не знаю... знаю, что центр бурденко проводит лечение данным способом и у них лицензия, а поликлиники данной лицензии не имеют... и страховые компания за это не платят...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2007)

*Карипазим, - это, на самом деле, эффективно?*

Наберите в Поиске форума КАРИПАЗИМ, мнение большинства врачей уже есть на форуме.


----------



## Стас_12345 (2 Янв 2009)

Где пройти лечение карипаином?

Посоветуйте


----------



## Евгени11 (8 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Где пройти лечение карипаином?*

Вот ведь чушь, а еще на нее купилсяnono

Добавлено через 1 минуту
Жил бы в раменском отдал бы  даром


----------



## d_e_n_i_s (15 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Где пройти лечение карипаином?*

И я купился. Хочу сделать 20 сеансов.... а чо дорогая штука???


----------



## Ell (15 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Где пройти лечение карипаином?*

По поводу карипазима неоднократно говорилось на форуме.
Почитайте дискуссию специалистов ЗДЕСЬ
Может сделаете выводы


----------



## d_e_n_i_s (15 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Где пройти лечение карипаином?*

Почитал перепалку Доктора Ступина с другими - ничо не понял. Кучу непонятных терминов....Можете популярно объяснить, это может навредить (если не считать аллергии). Если нет - схожу, попробую


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Где пройти лечение карипаином?*

Применение Карипазима разрешено в нашей стране. Исследований доказывающих его НЕэффективность - нет, имеющиеся данные о Эффективности, имеют "авторский" уровень доказательности, т.е. автор доказывает эффективность доступными (и пока признанными у нас) методами, а на бОльшие исследования нужны большИе деньги. На сегодняшний день, нет ни одной страны, где бы на уровне государства принято положение о запрещении применения тех методик, которые не прошли эти специальные, большИе исследования. Но все больше врачей в своей практике применяют именно такие методики.
Поэтому выбор, надеюсь пока, опять за пациентом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2009)

Вообще-то наоборот, Папаин изменен на Карипазим, а теперь и на Карипаим.


----------



## Ell (4 Июл 2009)

OVG написал(а):
			
		

> Уже года два, как вернулись к названию *папаин*.



Бездоказательно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2009)

Круто!


----------



## Ell (7 Июл 2009)

Надо же...панацея есть, а больных всё больше....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2009)

Круто, подвержадть свою правоту давая ссылки на свой сайт.
Тем не менее делаем выводы, что на рынке есть и папаин.


----------



## Ell (8 Июл 2009)

Вы не поняли aiwan
Хотелось бы документально подтвержденные результаты 

А о вытяжке и так много инфо в инете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2009)

OVG написал(а):
			
		

> А что, приводить ссылку  на лекарство непонятного происхождения?
> И тем самым вводить в заблуждение народ?



Вопрос не в том!

Всё Папаин, вопрос в том, кто выпускает и как называет.
Появление препарата, под названием "Папаин" на рынке "Карипазима" и "Карипаима", не вопрос, главное, чтобы работало!


----------



## Len_OK (17 Окт 2011)

Карипазим - есть ли эффект после него? Отзывы, рекомендации.


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (17 Окт 2011)

Я подобных пациентов не знаю.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Окт 2011)

Len_OK написал(а):


> Карипазим - есть ли эффект после него? Отзывы, рекомендации.


тема обсуждалась, воспользуйтесь поиском.


----------



## Авицена (18 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте, Лена

Назначение карипазима применяется в основном в СНГ, и не имеет клинически подтвержденного эффекта лечения


----------



## Len_OK (18 Окт 2011)

Интересно было услышать мнение людей, которые пробовали этот препарат, помогает ли он при грыже. Мой лечащий врач посоветовал карипазим с электрофорезом, сделала 7 процедур из 20, но пошло обострение, напугалась, бросила процедуры. а вот теперь мучаюсь догадками, не напрасно ли?


----------



## Авицена (18 Окт 2011)

Вряд ли обострение связано именно с карипазимом. Но в любом случае если становится хуже - значит лечение подобрано неверно или является неэффективным


----------



## Len_OK (18 Окт 2011)

Многие врачи говорят обратное, что обострение это нормально,потом должно быть легче. Я этого "потом" сильно боюсь


----------



## Авицена (18 Окт 2011)

Не знаю, я привык не откладывать на потом то что можно сделать сейчас  В моём понимании от лечения уж во всяком случае не должно становиться хуже, а если становится - то нужно что-то пересмотреть. Кстати, как нейрохирург с достаточно большим стажем, я говорю не по наслышке.


----------



## Len_OK (18 Окт 2011)

Значит мой внутренний голос меня не подвел


----------



## Len_OK (18 Окт 2011)

Придется выбрасывать оставшиеся 13 бутыльков карипазима в мусорное ведро, а с ним и надежду на хоть какой-то результат от лечения


----------



## Ольга . (18 Окт 2011)

Len_OK написал(а):


> Интересно было услышать мнение людей, которые пробовали этот препарат,


Лена, Вы не воспользовались советом Игоря Зинчука?


> тема обсуждалась, воспользуйтесь поиском.


Вот большая тема о карипазиме:* Карипаин (Папаин, Карипазим)*


----------



## Len_OK (19 Окт 2011)

Да прочитала я эту тему. У меня сейчас ухудшение пошло, хотя чувствовала себя буквально месяц назад хорошо, отлежала планово в отделении, покапали меня там, массаж поделали и вот чего-то на ухудшение ...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Окт 2011)

Len_OK написал(а):


> Да прочитала я эту тему. У меня сейчас ухудшение пошло, хотя чувствовала себя буквально месяц назад хорошо, отлежала планово в отделении, покапали меня там, массаж поделали и вот чего-то на ухудшение ...


просто осень пришла, у многих ухудшение наблюдается.


----------



## Len_OK (19 Окт 2011)

Такое двоякое мнение о карипазиме, думаю толку от него нет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Окт 2011)

Len_OK написал(а):


> Такое двоякое мнение о карипазиме, думаю толку от него нет.


Никакого двоякого нет. Есть отсутствие объективных  ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВ (снимков) обещаных папаинщиками
чудесных рассасываний грыж. Вы увидели, что на просьбу показать снимки после применения препарата  скромное молчание ))).


----------



## Len_OK (19 Окт 2011)

Да, я на это обратила внимание.


----------



## скиф (5 Ноя 2011)

В свое время, проходил 3 месячных курса карипазина, доходило до садомазохизма, до сих пор на груди шрамы от электроожогов, результат отрицательный, грыжи 8 и 12 мм были удалены хирургическим путем.


----------



## olga30 (11 Янв 2012)

Len_OK написал(а):


> Мой лечащий врач посоветовал карипазим с электрофорезом, сделала 7 процедур из 20, но пошло обострение, напугалась, бросила процедуры. а вот теперь мучаюсь догадками, не напрасно ли?


В аннотации к препарату написано, что может быть обострение после 5-6 сеанса, нужно продолжать (со слов врача)


----------



## olga30 (11 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Никакого двоякого нет. Есть отсутствие объективных ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВ (снимков) обещаных папаинщиками
> чудесных рассасываний грыж. Вы увидели, что на просьбу показать снимки после применения препарата скромное молчание ))).


Насколько смогла изучить тематику с помощью интернета и консультаций с несколькими врачами, положительное действие электрофореза с карипазимом не в том, что грыжи "рассосуться", а в том, что укрепляется (говорю своими словами) поверхность МПД. По типу, как в зубных кабинетах наносят препарат кисточкой на зуб для укрепления эмали (нет трещинок и т п). Т е не лизиса надо ждать, а фибролизации. Поэтому обсуждение на тему "покажите снимки, где пропали грыжи после карипазима" просто бессмысленно. Он для другого.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Янв 2012)

olga30 написал(а):


> Он для другого.


Это точно


----------



## gudkov (11 Янв 2012)

olga30 написал(а):


> а в том, что укрепляется (говорю своими словами) поверхность МПД.



)))


----------



## vasonka (20 Фев 2012)

*Карипаин. Что вы слышали о нём?*

Помогает ли этот препарат при грыже размером 6 мм.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

не помогает


----------



## Vasilisamartens (9 Мар 2012)

всем добрый день! расскажу насколько действенен КАРИПАИН!
лично я столкнулась с проблемой грыж будучи беременной на последних неделях!(((( за пару дней до родов (находясь в роддоме уже) отказала правая нога ! врач-акушер сказал что это невролгия и т.д.
честно я чудом родила самую прекрасную девочку на свете!) .......... дальше просто становилось всё хуже и хуже! отказывали и сразу две ноги..... вообщем в течении 3 месяцев я перенесла все сюрпризы своего организма((((
когда уже совсем разозлилась на себя пошла в районную поликлинику к неврологу( естественно послали делать МРТ) что я и сделала) выявили 3 межпозвонковые грыжи размерами 2,3 и 4 мм!!!! 4 мм именно в диске L5S1 ( в прошлом я мастер спорта по плаванию и кандидат мастера по АКАДЕМИЧЕСКОЙ ГРЕБЛЕ! что и говорит о происхождении моих грыж)
........ Посоветовали обратится к 3 нейрохирургам , дабы услышать несколько мнений! обратилась все в один голос ВЫРЕЗАТЬ! ....... я против таких мер с учетом уже увиденных результатов таких операций( люди не ходят!) ........
.......... Вообщем моя свекровь обратилась с моими снимками к каким то своим знакомым, которые сказали , что существует врач Дрожжина находящаяся в 1-ом МЕДе СПБ . Поехала пообщалась я с ней . Она много лет исследовала Папайю , и в итоге появился Карипаин! ( башка то ее вообще съехала на этой почве жестко!!!!))))))) НО Я КАК МИНИМУМ ЖИВОЕ ПОДТВЕРЖДЕНИЕ ТОМУ ЧТО ЗА 5 СЕАНСОВ / состоящих из : массажа + ультрозвука Карипаином / Я В ТЕЧЕНИИ 2,5 ЛЕТ НЕ ЗНАЛА ЧТО ТАКОЕ БОЛЬ И ОТКАЗ НОГ!)))))))))) почему всего 5 сеансов? объясню - назначила она мне 10 сеансов как минимум ! но смогла я отходить только 5 раз! ( стоимость каждого сеанса 1000 руб) по причине наличии маленькой дочки)
МОГУ СКАЗАТЬ ЧТО Я ЛИЦЕЗРЕЛА ,КАК МАЛЬЧИК В ВОЗРАСТЕ 9 ЛЕТ ПОЛУЧИЛ ТРАВМУ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА СЛИШКОМ СЕРЬЕЗНУЮ. ВРАЧИ СТАВИЛИ ЕМУ ИНВАЛИДНОСТЬ И КАТАЛКУ НА ВСЕГДА! ......... ОН ПРИХОДИЛ С МАМОЙ НА УЛЬТРОЗВУК С КАРИПАИНОМ + ЛАЗЕР С ГЕЛЕМ КАРИПАИН , НА 10 СЕАНС РЕБЕНОК ПОШЕЛ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
КАРИПАИН ЭТО НА МОЙ ВЗГЛЯД САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ,БЕЗ ВРЕДНЫЙ !!!, ПРЕПАРАТ В НАШЕ ВРЕМЯ,КОТОРЫЙ РЕАЛЬНО ПОМОГАЕТ И САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ БЫСТРО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*moderator:* Убедительная просьба соблюдать Правила форума по созданию сообщений, в противном случае, они будут удаляться.


----------



## ylianovich (9 Мар 2012)

Я уже высказывал *свое мнение* по этой теме, еще раз повторю - нет не биофизического, не биохимического, смысла в проведении этой процедуры. Эта тема поднимается в медицинской литературе с 70-х годов прошлого века, были проведены медицинские исследования в Харьковском НИИ травматологии (по моему так тогда называлось это лечебное заведение), проводили эксперименты - ин витро (в пробирке), ин виво (на живом)  - вводили разные составляющие папаина внутри кожно ,внутри мышечно, внутрь диска (здорового и поврежденного), что только не делали - результат -- в пробирке, на мертвой ткани показали лизирующий эффект мертвой хрящевой ткани, но как только пробовали вводить через иглу в поврежденный диск - получали сильнейшие обострения, вплоть до необходимости оперативного воздействия, было признано нецелесообразным применение данного метода. Тогда апологеты папаина предложили электрофорез составляющих, но как оказалось что даже применяя различные буферы сопровождения - НЕ ВОЗМОЖНО протащить препарат в диск, что везде позиционируется, все заканчивается на уровне внутри кожного введения, дальше препарат просто разрушается нашими ферментными системами. Возникает вопрос, а что же действует? Действует гальванизация (воздействие постоянным электрическим током), у гальванизации есть свой доказанный лечебный эффект, он не очень большой, но имеет быть место + плацебо эффекты (как положительные, так и отрицательные) в зависимости от созданной врачом и пациентом доминанты. Опять возникает вопрос, так проходить процедуру электрофореза карипаима или нет -- если пациент относительно здоров, богат и хочет чуда то почему бы и нет , при создании определенного антуража, но если пациент серьезно болен и беден то пусть он лучше потратит свои скудные средства на действительно эффективные но не дорогие лекарства и процедуры, тем более простой электрофорез новокаина не стоит ничего. Да кстати и ультразвук так же имеет свой лечебный эффект, но он так же по стоимости практически ничего не стоит, а вот если с карипаимом- то мама не горюй, вот и думайте...


----------



## Commandos2 (30 Мар 2012)

*Карипаин - как применять и стоит ли?*

Здравствуйте, имею межпозвоночную грыжу L5\S1 5мм. Врач посоветовал консервативное лечение (уколы, таблетки, процедуры). Вопрос в следующим, кто знает поясните пожалуйста.
Врач сказал делать электрофорез с карипаином. Пришел в физиокабинет, мне назначили ультразвук с карипаином. На мой вопрос почему - сказали что карипаин применяется при ультразвуке и они так всех лечат . Опять пошел к врачу, тот сослался на их некомпетентность в вопросе и сказал делать электрофорез к карипаином... Я в растерянности, поясните пожалуйста какую же процедуру делать? Или обе? И вообще стоит ли этот карипаин затраченных средств (все таки стоит он не дешего).


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (30 Мар 2012)

Уважаемый, (любопытно) а грыжа себя как-нибудь проявляет (клинически - жалобы, симптомы и т.д.) или лечите выявленную на МРТ грыжу МПД. Лично мое мнение в отношении карипаина - не стоит его применять! лучше купите огромную банку черной икры и ешьте ее в свое удовольствие (конечно же, если вы ее любите) отвлекая свои мыслительные процессы от сверхценной мысли "у меня грыжа, у меня грыжа, у меня грыжа ....." . Удачи.


----------



## Commandos2 (30 Мар 2012)

Грыжа себя проявляет, 10 месяцев назад при выполнении упражнения (подъем - переворот на турнике) почувствовал боль впояснице но значения не придал. В этот же день через несколько часов почувствовал что мне сложно нагибаться вперед (при этом испытываю боли),сделал МТР - протрузия 3 мм в этом месте. какое то время походил по врачам сказал делать гимнастику - делал становилось ненадолго лучше, потом пробовал по методике Бубновского лечиться - занимался 2,5 месяца, в итоге стало отдавать в левую ногу, начали ощущаться боли при сидении на стуле, вроде как онемение, сделал МТР - грыжа 5 мм там же. Сходил к врачу, очень рекомендоваи его. Далее мой пост при создании темы.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Мар 2012)

О карипаине имеется отдельная тема. Почитайте.


----------



## Михаил (31 Мар 2012)

лохотрон


----------



## CLAVYNE (11 Июл 2012)

ПРОШУ СОВЕТА. Встал выбор между операцией или карипозитом, лежу в больнице нейрохирургическом отделении. грыжа L5-S1 16 мм


----------



## DNK (11 Июл 2012)

Len_OK написал(а):


> Интересно было услышать мнение людей, которые пробовали этот препарат, помогает ли он при грыже. Мой лечащий врач посоветовал карипазим с электрофорезом, сделала 7 процедур из 20, но пошло обострение, напугалась, бросила процедуры. а вот теперь мучаюсь догадками, не напрасно ли?


Три дня назад оперировал пациентку, которая прошла 90 процедур. Как видите-не помогло


----------



## DNK (12 Июл 2012)

CLAVYNE написал(а):


> ПРОШУ СОВЕТА. Встал выбор между операцией или карипозитом, лежу в больнице нейрохирургическом отделении. грыжа L5-S1 16 мм


Думается , выбора между операцией и карипазимом нет. Есть выбор между операцией и консервативным лечением.


----------



## CLAVYNE (12 Июл 2012)

а какое консервативное лечение может быть


----------



## DNK (12 Июл 2012)

CLAVYNE написал(а):


> а какое консервативное лечение может быть


Вы напишите что вас беспокоит, и выложите снимки. 16 мм-довольно крупная грыжа, но данные МРТ всегда необходимо сопоставлять с клинической картиной.


----------



## Ольга . (12 Июл 2012)

> Вы напишите что вас беспокоит, и выложите снимки.


... и сделайте это в отдельной теме. О том, как сделать фото снимков и потом разместить их на форуме, читайте здесь: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/


----------



## Bravo (2 Авг 2012)

Сложно сказать, что помогло, карипазим или электрофорез, электрофорез или время..
У меня еще интереснее ситуация - вчера решился сделать электрофорез с карипазимом (причем карипазим, как мне кажется, поддельный, в инструкции ни слова о грыжах, зато описано как применять при ожогах, упаковка не похожа ни на один из распространенных - могу приложить скан, другого, к сожалению, достать не смог в Чебоксарах пока..). Удивительно, но сегодня ночью спал нормально, нога почти не беспокоила (уже 2 месяца не могу сидеть/лежать в опред. положениях из-за 3-х грыж l3-l4 (5), l4-l5 (9), l5-s1(6)), только невозможно чешется спина, причем не там, где клал прокладку, а вокруг, чешется внутри.. Покраснения нет, сыпи нет, чешется просто страшно. Саму процедуру проводил 10 минут, на токе от 5,6 до 8, через минуту пришлось снизить до 5,4.. Больно. А надо на 15, что же делать? Может быть, что-то не так с самой процедурой?
1. Аппарат ЭЛФОР-ПРО.
2. Прокладки гидрофильные из ткани - сделал сам, две небольших, чуть больше электродов, одна большая, куда пихаю сразу два электрода (анода) рядом, кладу на поясницу.
3. Раствор - т.к. именно по форезу нет в инструкции, взял карипаиновские - 10 мл на флакон, добавил чуть димексида.
4. Температура прокладок - 39 градусов, вода кипяченая (не хочется загонять в себя ионы хлора и всякую каку из водопроводной воды).
5. на поясницу - большую с карипазимом, два анода рядышком в гидрофильной большой прокладке, перевязал бинтом (надо бы мешок с песком, но пока нет - может контакт плохой???).
6. На точки выхода седалищного нерва на бедрах (вроде точки Балле??) - две маленьких прокладки с эуфилином по 5 мл.
Может быть, "сверху" два электрода рядом - слишком много? Тогда как быть? На видео с Ютуба именно так..
МОжно ли умываться после процедуры? Очень хочется смыть лекарство.
Прилагаю фотографии лекрства.


----------



## Bravo (2 Авг 2012)

Апну тему - провел электрофорез самостоятельно (с помощью второй половинки) второй раз. Тот же "not original" карипазим..
Сейчас стало нехорошо на минимальном токе в 5 мА.. Минут восемь терпел, потом задрал ток до 14 мА, дескать последние две минуты поджарить как следует - стало не так больно. Удивительно..  Сходил в душ. ПОчесался с удовольствием. Стал готовиться ко сну, жена заметила на спине сыпь небольшую. Попробовал асептолином протереть - чуть до потолка не подпрыгнул от боли.. Аллергия? Прекращать карипазим? Можно ли пробовать карипаин?
Выпил супрастин сейчас, лежу, прислушиваюсь к ощущениям.. В ноге больной только зуд, боли нет. Все же помогает, получается? Правда зуд такой - уж лучше боль, чем так чесаться, как Барбос с блохами..
Еще апдейт - чешеться уже по всему телу вроде бы.. Пойду еще супрастин выпью.
Что делать?.... Кто виноват - а это я - я уже знаю.. Осталось решить что делать и победим!


----------



## Bravo (2 Авг 2012)

Плюс 25 минут. После двух супрастинов зуд стал меньше, но хочу спать. В общем, осторожно надо с электрофорезом.


----------



## Bravo (3 Авг 2012)

Сегодня самочуствие нормальное, спал хорошо после супрастинов. Сыпь немножко на спине осталась.. Повторять ли сегодня процедуру?
========
Появилось соображение по поводу папаина и его эффекта. А что, если сам папаин не влияет на грыжу напрямую, но порождает иммунный ответ и, как следствие, лизис грыжи? На эту мысль натолкнула моя аллергия - это ведь тоже, своего рода иммунная реакция..
Если так, то, получается, можно хоть вытяжку из папайи, хоть из свеклы вводить, лишь бы "растормошить" иммунитет.
==========
З.Ы.
Никто не отвечает.. Писал бы в теме общей про консервативное лечение, но там топик прикрыли


----------



## Мила_Я (3 Авг 2012)

Bravo, доброго вам дняНикто не пишет, потому что тема про Карипазим есть отдельная на форуме.  Найдите, почитайте


----------



## Bravo (3 Авг 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> Bravo, доброго вам дняНикто не пишет, потому что тема про Карипазим есть отдельная на форуме. Найдите, почитайте


Да, уже. Она закрыта "до появления статистики".. Поэтому написал тут.  Добрый вечер!


----------



## Мила_Я (3 Авг 2012)

ДобрыйМногие на форуме считают Карипазим пустышкой, вот и решили тему закрыть видимо.


----------



## Рома_6 (3 Авг 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> ДобрыйМногие на форуме считают Карипазим пустышкой, вот и решили тему закрыть видимо.


Со мной в отделении лежал мужчина, в курилке разговорились. Он его на шейный отдел вводил. Ничего говорит, руки стали подниматься выше. А в другой поликлиннике не у всех был результат от его применения. Все индивидуально.


----------



## Bravo (3 Авг 2012)

Собственно, из этих соображений я и решил вести "прямую трансляцию" моего лечения этим препаратом.
Сегодня, правда, не буду делать.
Сыпь немножко есть, да и голова болит почему-то, пожалуй, воздержусь.


----------



## Bravo (5 Авг 2012)

Вчера, в субботу, после перерыва в один день, продолжил процедуры.
Только вместо двух электродов, оставил наверху один, стало намного легче терпеть, и ток стал 14 мА.
Чесался недолго, супрастин не понадобился.
Продолжаем процедуры.


----------



## Bravo (5 Авг 2012)

сегодня четвертая процедура - в текущий момент лежу.. печатаю одной рукой. сегодня 15 минут ток 14.
пока терпимо.
половина неоригинального препарата подошла к концу. надо брать - думаю, взять все же карипаин.


----------



## Bravo (8 Авг 2012)

Пока воздерживался от процедур на фоне обострения. Непонятно, чем оно вызвано, то ли неловким движением, то ли карипазимом.. То ли застудился.. Пока прекращаю процедуры.


----------



## Alpina (22 Сен 2012)

Здравствуйте всем!Может кому то поможет мой опыт лечения грыжи.Мне 29 лет,год назад родила и сразу грыжа позвоночника L5S1-10мм.Левая нога отваливалась от боли,Ела только стоя,засыпала с обезбаливающими.Спустя месяц кошмара нашла без обезбаливания позу для сна-3 подушки под живот,спала попой к верху,лицом вниз.За ночь отдыхал позвоночник.И так 3 месяца,Заказала через интернет Элфор детский-стоит 2т.р,этого хватит для электрофореза.Сделала 90 процедур с карипазимом-на грыжу карипазим,на живот эуффилин,по 30 минут.Между процедурами 30 дней отдыха,через неделю иду н повторную томограмму.Могу выложить снимки.По своим ощущениям скажу что вообще как будто не было грыжы,но когда проходила процедуры всё ещё были рецидивы.Сейчас сижу нормально,сплю хорошо. Скрытой рекламы никакой,кроме карипазима ничем не лечилась,дабы знать что это он либо помог либо и правда ерунда,чтоб начать другое лечение,но из всего что прочитала в интернете только карипазим внушил доверие.


----------



## Bravo (22 Сен 2012)

А что на снимках? Каков общий срок лечения? 90 процедур - около трех месяцев, в общей сложности - полгода с момента начала заболевания получается?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Сен 2012)

За три месяца у практически здорового человека боли сами по себе исчезнут!


----------



## Bravo (22 Сен 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> За три месяца у практически здорового человека боли сами по себе исчезнут!


Ну, не сказал бы, что исчезнут - у меня уже 4 месяца идут.. скажем так - улучшение - это факт. от карипазима или нет - не факт.


----------



## Алексей Ванцев (18 Ноя 2012)

Здравствуйте всем! Поставили мне диагноз протрузия диска 3.2 мм и межпозвонковая грыжа 6.3 мм поясничный отдел. Назначили алфлутоп и электрофорез с карипазимом. Почитав отзывы не знаю что и делать. Уважаемые врачи! Можно ли я скину Вам на мыло томографию и диагноз, а вы посмотрели бы и сказали мне действующий метод лечения? Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Березка (18 Ноя 2012)

Алексей Ванцев написал(а):


> Здравствуйте всем! Поставили мне диагноз протрузия диска 3.2 мм и межпозвонковая грыжа 6.3 мм поясничный отдел. Назначили алфлутоп и электрофорез с карипазимом. Почитав отзывы не знаю что и делать. Уважаемые врачи! Можно ли я скину Вам на мыло томографию и диагноз, а вы посмотрели бы и сказали мне действующий метод лечения? Заранее благодарен.


Алексей, будет удобнее и вам и врачам, если вы создадите свою тему в соответствующем разделе. 
В теме опишите все подробно, что болит на данный момент и как, какие проводились обследования, результаты и снимки.
*МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме*


----------



## Алексей Ванцев (18 Ноя 2012)

Березка написал(а):


> Алексей, будет удобнее и вам и врачам, если вы создадите свою тему в соответствующем разделе.
> В теме опишите все подробно, что болит на данный момент и как, какие проводились обследования, результаты и снимки.
> *МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме*


Ок. Спасибо, что направили))


----------



## Саманта (6 Янв 2013)

Меня зовут Саманта. Посмотрела форум о лечении карепазином в домашних условиях. Очень  устаревшие по времени сообщения, а меня интересуют результаты применения карепаина в настоящий момент. Уже предлагают мини аппараты для элктрофареза в домашних условиях. Кто пользовался ими? Вроде уже и методика процедуры изменилась, можно якобы без фильтрованной бумаги обойтись, поскольку элктроды не металические и  т. д. Может откликнется тот участник форума Николай, уж больно хочется узнать о состоянии его здоровья и избавился ли он от грыж?


----------



## KindCat (6 Фев 2013)

Дали посмотреть методику лечения карепазином... там он совместно с эуфилином используется...
Но эуфилин сам по себе ломовой препарат, от него и без карепазина полегче может быть )
+ у эуфилина побочек много... сердце,  желудок, короче все очень индивидуально...
Думаю, при обострении трудно точно определить, что помогло (за месяц другой и так может пройти). А вот спровоцировать обострение могут любые электропроцедуры


----------



## sonechko (10 Фев 2017)

Всем привет!!!Хочу поделиться личным опытом лечения грыжи карепаином.Лечилась- 60 процедур,30-сразу,месяц перерыв,и 30 после перерыва.Боль немного в самом начале лечения притихла,но после 2-х недель процедур,началась еще сильнее.Не знаю,как у меня хватило сил и терпения доделать все 60,но после всего лечения,я сделала повторное МРТ,и что вы думаете,моя грыжа стала на 1 мм.больше.Моя левая нога уже отказывалась ходить,ужасная тянуще-режущая боль в ноге,а потом она стала просто неметь.Я не могла даже сходить в магазин за хлебом.Сразу стала искать оперирующих вертебрологов,читать отзывы уже прооперированных людей.И слава Богу,я нашла врача,который подарил мне жизнь без этой страшной боли.24.03.16г .мне удалили грыжу диска L4-5,L5-S1,поставили кейдж,задний спондилодез транспендикулярным фиксатаром.Первые 2 месяца,была реобилитация,а теперь спустя 11 месяцев,я могу сказать,что почти здоровый человек,и эта страшная поясничная боль с зажатым нервом,осталась в прошлом.Люди,не верьте вы в лечение карипаином,все это не поможет,грыжа никуда не денется,она не рассосется,поверьте моему горькому опыту,я за 6 месяцев лечения,что только не пробовала,чем только не лечилась,все это временно,боль возвращается,как только перестаещь колоть обезбаливающее,а последствия могут быть весьма печальные,когда перестают ходить ногами,недержание мочи и т.д.и т.п,да вы и сами знаете.Если врач говорит-оперироваться,значит это нужно не ему,а в первую очередь вам.Я тоже очень сильно боялась операции,но страх того что я стану не ходячим инвалидом,писающей в памперс на инвалидной коляске,был сильнее меня.Всем здоровья и скорейшего выздаровления.


----------



## Evpatiy (2 Окт 2018)

про карипазим повод задуматься


----------



## Ant56 (22 Фев 2019)

@sonechko, как сейчас ваше состояние?


----------



## Таблетка (5 Июл 2019)

@Alpina, здравствуйте можно узнать как ваше состояние сейчас?наткнулась на ваш пост,у меня сейчас такая же проблема


----------



## Юлка512 (15 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Ответ:  Где пройти лечение карипаином?*
> 
> Применение Карипазима разрешено в нашей стране. Исследований доказывающих его НЕэффективность - нет, имеющиеся данные о Эффективности, имеют "авторский" уровень доказательности, т.е. автор доказывает эффективность доступными (и пока признанными у нас) методами, а на бОльшие исследования нужны большИе деньги. На сегодняшний день, нет ни одной страны, где бы на уровне государства принято положение о запрещении применения тех методик, которые не прошли эти специальные, большИе исследования. Но все больше врачей в своей практике применяют именно такие методики.
> Поэтому выбор, надеюсь пока, опять за пациентом.


@Доктор Ступин, добрый день, загляните в мою темку https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30748/🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2020)

Юлка512 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, добрый день, загляните в мою темку https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30748/🙏


----------



## Юлка512 (15 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30748/  вроде рабочая)


----------

